# Survey on bloodworm allergy



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Amazonas magazine is running a survey on bloodworm allergies among aquarists to find out how common allergies to bloodworms are. Please consider taking the survey.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Says I already took the survey. Not true.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Same here Bill
Possible that Characinfan included the link to a quiz that was done?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Huh, very strange. I checked the link and it's the welcome page of the survey.

Try this link instead (survey link at the bottom of the page).


----------



## mrfishy (Sep 20, 2017)

*Taste bad.*

You are not suppose to eat them


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

mrfishy said:


> You are not suppose to eat them


I'm allergic to cats but I don't eat them. . .


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I got the survey to work this time. Thanks


----------

